# Secluded 40 acres and beautiful log home.



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Posting this for a family member that is looking to sell their home and 40 acres.

Here's a link to their eBay listing for more info.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Log-Home-Ma...1227494289?pt=Residential&hash=item20e1d08b91


----------

